# Do i have to include my full time job with 1099



## Chuckie (Dec 24, 2015)

Lets say i make 40,000 a year at my full time job and i also drive for uber and make some money too would i have to pay uber more taxes back?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Chuckie said:


> Lets say i make 40,000 a year at my full time job and i also drive for uber and make some money too would i have to pay uber more taxes back?


The amount of taxes you pay depends on all your income which includes all w2's and 1099's. I'm not sure what you mean by "pay uber more taxes back?


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 24, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> The amount of taxes you pay depends on all your income which includes all w2's and 1099's. I'm not sure what you mean by "pay uber more taxes back?


lol lets say i make 2,000$ with uber in earnings, they say you gotta pay back 20% or something like that which is 400$ that you have to pay back right? but lets say you also have a full time job and you make annual salary 40,000 a year , you file taxes and all that blah blah blah since you have two jobs would that mean you have to pay more taxes back to uber cause of that full time job you have, you get what im saying?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Chuckie said:


> lol lets say i make 2,000$ with uber in earnings, they say you gotta pay back 20% or something like that which is 400$ that you have to pay back right? but lets say you also have a full time job and you make annual salary 40,000 a year , you file taxes and all that blah blah blah since you have two jobs would that mean you have to pay more taxes back to uber cause of that full time job you have, you get what im saying?


I'm really not sure what you're saying. Are you talking about the 20% commision uber takes? Or, are you talking about the taxes you have to pay on your uber income? Not sure what this means "pay more taxes back to uber".... you don't pay taxes to uber you pay them a "fee". 
Are you asking if you're uber income will increase your tax bill? The answer is it depends. If your "net uber income" (after expenses) shows a profit yes it could raise your tax bill. If you make $40000 and your "net uber income" is $2000 you'll owe taxes on $42,000 for the year. If your "net uber income" is negative $2000 for the year it could lower the total amount you pay taxes on to $38,000 for the year. (this is just a general explanation, there are other factors to consider and everyone's situation is different)


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> I'm really not sure what you're saying. Are you talking about the 20% commision uber takes? Or, are you talking about the taxes you have to pay on your uber income? Not sure what this means "pay more taxes back to uber".... you don't pay taxes to uber you pay them a "fee".
> Are you asking if you're uber income will increase your tax bill? The answer is it depends. If your "net uber income" (after expenses) shows a profit yes it could raise your tax bill. If you make $40000 and your "net uber income" is $2000 you'll owe taxes on $42,000 for the year. If your "net uber income" is negative $2000 for the year it could lower the total amount you pay taxes on to $38,000 for the year. (this is just a general explanation, there are other factors to consider and everyone's situation is different)


I read this on a different thread but please advise if my understanding is incorrect. Say I make 8000 dollars by driving 10,000 miles doing uber this year. With the IRS deduction I would only need to pay tax on 2250 right? Cuz 10k * .575 is 5750... Meaning I dont have to pay taxes on $5750 of that $8000 right? Just a very general example...


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Chuckie said:


> lol lets say i make 2,000$ with uber in earnings, they say you gotta pay back 20% or something like that which is 400$ that you have to pay back right? but lets say you also have a full time job and you make annual salary 40,000 a year , you file taxes and all that blah blah blah since you have two jobs would that mean you have to pay more taxes back to uber cause of that full time job you have, you get what im saying?


Yes, that's exactly what it means. The more income you make, the more taxes you pay. Combine the $40k from one job plus uber's 1099 plus whatever else you make. It all counts.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I read this on a different thread but please advise if my understanding is incorrect. Say I make 8000 dollars by driving 10,000 miles doing uber this year. With the IRS deduction I would only need to pay tax on 2250 right? Cuz 10k * .575 is 5750... Meaning I dont have to pay taxes on $5750 of that $8000 right? Just a very general example...


Yes, the miles you drive are tax deductible. That's the general idea. Gross - expenses = net


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Yes, the miles you drive are tax deductible. That's the general idea. Gross - expenses = net


Ok thanks. I'm really new to all this so just trying to figure things out


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

You don't have to pay any taxes if all your investments are in off-shore oil AND you can be declared legally dead in the city of Chicago. 

You can vote 8-15 times, you just don't have to pay taxes. After all... you're dead.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Soco said:


> You don't have to pay any taxes if all your investments are in off-shore oil AND you can be declared legally dead in the city of Chicago.
> 
> You can vote 8-15 times, you just don't have to pay taxes. After all... you're dead.


Thank you for your wise insight


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I read this on a different thread but please advise if my understanding is incorrect. Say I make 8000 dollars by driving 10,000 miles doing uber this year. With the IRS deduction I would only need to pay tax on 2250 right? Cuz 10k * .575 is 5750... Meaning I dont have to pay taxes on $5750 of that $8000 right? Just a very general example...





kaigor said:


> Ok thanks. I'm really new to all this so just trying to figure things out


Kind of puts things in perspective, huh? All that driving and wear and tear on your car to make just over $2k in profit for an entire year. I don't know why anyone drives these entitled brats for these rock bottom prices, but more and more drivers are on the road every day.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Chuckie said:


> Lets say i make 40,000 a year at my full time job and i also drive for uber and make some money too would i have to pay uber more taxes back?


If you ask this question - then it means you need to consult with a CPA.

Not understanding the basic principals means there is a whole lot about taxes you do not understand - go see a professional.


----------

